# Man Shot in Face with Rage Broadhead Survives



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

T.J.Cartwright of Utah was shot with an expandable Rage broadhead, After four hours of tests at Utah Valley, medical personnel determined that only two of the arrow's blades had deployed. The third did not activate and was resting on his carotid artery.

How did it happen? He was video recording a hunt and got between a deer and the hunter, who accidentally released the arrow. The rest of the story is here...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Holy crap, that was quite a process to remove that broadhead. As a bow hunter, I'm still confused why the shooter didn't just let the bow down. I guess things happen to fast sometimes.......at least the accident has a positive ending.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Man, I use rage broad heads to hunt with, and I've seen the wounds they leave on animals.. somebody upstairs was looking out for that guy for sure!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

*Amen!*


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Never would think of a camera man getting in between the shooter and the animal in that scenario, but thank the Lord he is alive.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Glad to hear he is going to make a full recovery. He had a lot of help from upstairs on that one.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I am struggling to wrap my head around how it happened but, like the others have said its good that he is alive. Careful out there fellas..... I can't think of anything in hunting worth taking that much risk for.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I've used Rage broadheads before and I'm very suprised that the blade didn't deploy. The good Lord must have decided it wasn't this guys time yet. Glad to hear that he will recover.


----------



## lost coyote (May 31, 2013)

That's why I shoot a cut on contact broad head, I don't have to worry about opening or not blades


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

It is still confusing as to how this accident happened, but I guess you would have had to been there to understand that. I have only shot muzzy 3-blade fixed broadheads, so I don't have any experiences for mechanical one's. But for the price of 3, I get 6 of the muzzy's, and that was what my grandpa shot, and he made part of his living as a professional archer. A good way to bring home the bacon in more than one way. It's a funny subject because if you ask a dozen other archers what they shoot, you will probably get 11 different answers. It's all about what floats your boat, and maybe when I need new one's I will try a mechanical.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Glad he's making it. Hope he recovers well. All negligent discharges involve breaking the two safety rules. It can happen to anyone (especially me) who doesn't always put safety first. We can forget lots of things in life, but gun/bow safety is not one of them.

Don't want to speculate too much, but I could easily see a scenario where hunter is focused on animal at full draw with peep and pin tunnel vision and doesn't pick up other in camo in line of fire.

Took my boy dove hunting the other day for first time. Had a blast. Shot 4 for 7 on the wing. Told him as soon as we got there, "Keep in mind, I have to know where you are and see that the shot is safe before I fire. We may miss some birds, but safety comes first." Kept my Dad's Browning double broken and in a safe direction until we saw a bird. Since he's made me pick two dates on the calendar to go again.


----------

